# [OT] Welcher Email-Client

## Carlo

Hi!

Ich habe ein mittleres Problem. Es scheint für mich keinen passenden Email-Client zu geben. Die wesentlichen Anforderungen in Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit sind:

1. mehrere voneinander getrennte Identitäten 

2. gpg

3. ldap

4. usability bei Verwendung mehrerer pop3/smtp-Konten ohne eigenen MTA

5. Filter

Weder KMail, Evolution noch Sylpheed erfüllen meine Wünsche, wobei mir ein Programm, daß sich nahtlos in KDE einfügt am besten gefallen würde. 

Unter Windows habe ich TheBat! verwendet. Bis auf meine Anforderung LDAP habe ich leider kein Programm gefunden, daß unter Linux daran herankommt. Besonders bei Punkt 1 und 4 hakt es.

Carlo

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

beforegodLast edited by Carlo on Mon Jan 06, 2003 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich weiss nicht ob du schon KDE 3.1 RCx hast, aber da hat sich einiges im KMail getan. Auch kannst Du mal den Mozilla Mailclient ausprobieren.

Dim

----------

## Carlo

Den fetten Mozilla wollte ich eigentlich durch Phoenix ersetzen, hatte ihn daher von vornherein nicht evaluiert. Mal sehen, vielleicht ist das ja eine Alternative.

Ich verwende derzeit KDE 3.1rc3 und warte sehnlichst auf die Final, aber KMail finde ich eine Zumutung was die Bedienung anbelangt. Daß die Benutzung mehrerer Email-Konten unabhängig voneinander konzeptuell nicht vorgesehen war, merkt man ganz deutlich. Allein schon der Umstand für die jeweiligen Konten eigene Ordner anzulegen, von eigenen Müllordnern ganz zu schweigen. Einen Shortcut für's die Abholung der Email von allen Konten gleichzeitig habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Carlo

----------

## Carlo

Hm, nochmal danke für den Tip Dimitri. Beim Mailclient von Mozilla kann man anscheinend HTML-Emails nicht abschalten. Ein klares Ausschlußkriterium.  :Sad: 

Carlo

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm,

dann vielleicht noch KMail Cool: http://apps.kde.com/uk/0/info/id/2035 Vielelicht ist ja da was dabei.

Dim

----------

## jew.de

Hallo,

auf den Rat in diesem Thread habe ich mir mal das neue KMail angesehen: Ist klasse, nur:

Kann man KMAil beibringen, dass er Mails aus der Inbox in ein Verzeichnis innerhalb eines IMAP-Ordners einfiltern kann?

Danke,

Tobi

----------

## akb

Ich hab noch einen Vorschlag: Sylpheed. Ich als Gnome- und KDE-Hasser liebe dieses Programm *g*

Dazu sollte man sich auf jeden Fall auch sylpheed-claws ansehen, eine super erweiterte Version davon.

http://sylpheed-claws.sourceforge.net/

----------

## tacki

jepp, sylpheed-claws ist echt nicht von schlechten eltern  :Smile: 

sollte eigentlich alle deine anforderungen erfüllen.

das spamassasin-plugin funktioniert auch ganz gut, ist nur etwas langsam...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

Also ich bin mit der Funktionalität von Kmail zufrieden. Die Bedienung ist vielleicht ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## swain

sylpheed-claws hier  :Smile: 

ich liebe es, auch wenn wie schon angemerkt, das spamassasin-plugin doch recht lahm ist.. naja wofür hat man nen eigenen Mailserver, wo das schon fast alles gefilter wird *g*

----------

## akb

Wo gibt es denn das Plugin und evtl noch weitere? Hab noch nichts gesehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## swain

wenn du nen emerge sylpheed-claws machst (ich meine von der neusten unstable) ist es dabei, dann brauchst du dir nur noch spamassasin zu installieren und gut ist ...

----------

## Luki

Huhu,

ich habe ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich kein Client wie The_Bat unter Linux finde.

Eine Funktion ist mir ganz wichtig, leider vermisse ich diese überall, oder kann sie nicht finden:

Für mehere E-Mail Accounts möchste ich die Templates für "Anwort" und "Weiterleiten" individuell einstellen können.

Ich will den Ort der Signatur setzen, Cursor zu Beginn, et. bestimmen können.

Bei The_Bat funktioniert das wunderbar, da kann ich wirklich alles bzgl. "Antwort" und "Weiterleiten" Vorlagen einstellen.

Gruß & Danke,

   Lukas

----------

## akb

hm ich glaub SO weit, dass selbst die cursorposition gesetzt werden kann etc, geht KEIN grafischer client den ich kenne. sylpheed-claws is derjenige mit den meisten features glaub ich... ansonsten musste halt doch mal wine und the bat probieren oder so. oder deine ansprüche und faulheit überdenken  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *akb wrote:*   

> oder deine ansprüche und faulheit überdenken 

 

Vielleicht solltest Du lieber darüber nachdenken, ob nicht genau solche fehlenden, komfortablen Funktionen/Programme, die  der "nicht_so_faule_Linux_User" nicht vermißt (oder vielleicht nur deren Nützlichkeit verkennt, weil er die Nase lieber ein bißchen höher trägt, anstatt sich damit auseinanderzusetzen), Microsofts überwältigende Marktmacht im Desktop-Bereich befördern.

Carlo

----------

## akb

*lol*

sorry, falls das nu patzig rüberkam oder so, sollte es nicht sein. bloss ich find manchen komfort halt übertrieben... was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass ich oft sogar noch zu faul bin, mir sowas wirklich nützlich einzurichten. aber nuja... jedem das seine  :Smile: 

ausserdem hat das hier nu speziell mal rein gar nichts mit microsoft zu tun, denn die microsoft-eigenen mailer haben solche funktionen auch nicht  :Wink:  ist denk ich mal zufall, dass ritlabs gerade im windowssektor arbeiten...

----------

## Carlo

 *akb wrote:*   

> sorry, falls das nu patzig rüberkam oder so, sollte es nicht sein.

 

Ja - vielleicht bin ich da aber auch ein bißchen dünnhäutig. Die Anzahl derjenigen, die aus Linux eine Religion machen und nicht fähig sind, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, ist leider zu groß.

 *akb wrote:*   

> ist denk ich mal zufall, dass ritlabs gerade im windowssektor arbeiten...

 

Gerade das glaube ich nicht.

Carlo

----------

## Luki

Das hat nichts mit Faulheit oder Bequemlichkeit zu tun.

Es ist einfach nur ärgerlich wenn man: 

- bei 3 Mail Accounts 3 verschiedenen Signaturen hat

- man gerne bei Antworten oder Weiterleitungen überm vorhandenen Text schreiben möchte

- die Signaturen nicht am Ende des Dokuments gesetzt werden sondern überm Text

- (Das mit dem Cursor ist nicht so wichtig)

3 Sachen die sich bis jetzt bei keinem mir bekannten Mailclient vereinbaren ließen.

The_Bat von Ritlabs ist anscheinend der einzige mit bekannte Client der sich soweit einstellen lässt. *schnief*

KMail, Evolution, Sylpheed-Claws, Opera M2 wollen alle nciht so ichs gerne hätte.

Zu einem Problem wird das erst, wenn man am Tag sehr viele Mails beantwortet und nicht bei jeder Mail das Format neu ordnen will.

Linux ist für mich Nummer 1, schade nur, dass man trotzdem über Wine auf gewisse Software zurückgreifen muss, mache ich ungerne! Deswegen suche ich nach vergleichbaren Clients.

Gruß,

   Lukas

----------

